# Digital Pirates, 3D Printing and the End of Copyright



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2012)

*Digital Pirates, 3D Printing and the End of Copyright*

If you think the copyright wars over SOPA and PIPA that resulted in the Wikipedia Blackout were contentious, wait until you see what happens when the debate over copyright is extended beyond music, film, video games and books and into the realm of physical objects like sneakers and toys. The Pirate Bay - without question one of the most controversial sites on the Internet for its full-on embrace of digital piracy – just announced plans to introduce a new content category of torrents for sharing 3D printing designs. In layman's terms, if you have a 3D printer, you will now be able to download digital designs for some objects the same way you download digital music and then print out physical objects for free.

That's right, the war over copyright is about to go 3D.​

Η συνέχεια, εδώ.


----------



## Earion (Jan 26, 2012)

Γρήγορα! Βάλτε το μυαλό να δουλέψει: ελληνική μετάφραση για τα physibles. Έρχονται!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2012)

Ο λόγος που κανείς δεν το κάνει αυτό, δεν είναι η έλλειψη 3D layouts για τρισδιάστατους υλοποιητές, αλλά το κόστος των υλικών. Και όποιος πιστεύει ότι στο άμεσο μέλλον θα είναι πιο φθηνό από το πραγματικό προϊόν, βρίσκεται κρυμμένος κάτω από κάποια πέτρα την τελευταία 20ετία, τουλάχιστον, που η εκτύπωση ενός βιβλίου από επιτραπέζιο εκτυπωτή είναι ακόμα πιο ακριβή από το πραγματικό βιβλίο. Και μιλάμε για το βιβλίο, που δεν σε νοιάζει αν το εξώφυλλο θα είναι ίδιας ποιότητας ή ακόμα κι αν δεν υπάρχει, αν το βιβλίο είναι ασπρόμαυρο και οι σελίδες ενωμένες με συνδετήρα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2012)

Αυτοί οι εκτυπωτές τρισδιάστατων αντικειμένων θα τυπώνουν με ψιλό γαζί; Μήπως να ονομάσουμε τα _physibles_ φούσκες;


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2012)

...


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2012)

Earion said:


> Γρήγορα! Βάλτε το μυαλό να δουλέψει: ελληνική μετάφραση για τα physibles. Έρχονται!


 
Για σεφτέ :

On one hand are the people who would benefit from free access to these “physibles” – _essentially digital files with instructions that tell you exactly how to print out something in the physical world.
...
_"We believe that the next step in copying will be made from digital form into physical form. It will be physical objects. Or as we decided to call them: _Physibles. Data objects that are able (and feasible) to become physical. 
_http://bigthink.com/ideas/42144

*έκτυπος* -η -ο [éktipos] Ε5 : για ανάγλυφη παράσταση της οποίας η μορφή εξέχει πολύ από την επιφάνεια επάνω στην οποία έχει δημιουργηθεί· έξεργος. ANT πρόστυπος: _Έκτυπο ανάγλυφο,_ έξεργο. ANT πρόστυπο. _Έκτυπη παράσταση / μορφή. || ~ χάρτης, που δίνει την εντύπωση ανάγλυφου._

*εκτυπρότυπα* 

Χάνουμε το λογοπαίγνιο με το feasible, το εφικτό, το πραγματοποιήσιμο, αλλά είπαμε, για σεφτέ (μέχρι να μπορέσουν οι απτεκτυπωτές να τυπώνουν και κεφτέ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2012)

απτεκτυπωτές > απτυπωτές :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> απτεκτυπωτές > απτυπωτές :)


απτυπωτές > αποτυπωτές (ή αποτυπωτήρες, για τη διάκριση από τον χειριστή) ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2012)

Τα εφικτά φτυστά > εφτυστά
Τα έκτυπα καινότροπα > έκτροπα


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2012)

Πρώτη σκέψη: γιατί να κολλήσουμε στην ορολογία της εκτύπωσης, αφού αν κρίνω απο το φιλμάκι πιο πάνω το σύστημα δεν κάνει εκτύπωση, αν και χρησιμοποιεί τέτοιες τεχνικές, αντιγραφή κάνει. Όπως ο κλειδαράς σου φτιάχνει ίδιο κλειδί, π.χ.
δεύτερον, πάλι απο το φιλμάκι: καταλαβαίνω πώς αντιγράφει το κόκκινο μαραφέτι, αλλά πώς αντιγράφει τα εσωτερικά τμήματα της τανάλιας, που δίνουν την κίνηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2012)

Προφανώς, ντοκιμενταρικώ δικαιώματι, είτε φτιάχτηκε ένα μαϊμουδέ κλειδί (χωρίς λειτουργικότητα του κοχλία) είτε φτιάχτηκε σωστά (αποσυναρμολόγηση κλπ, ξεχωριστή "εκτύπωση" και εκ νέου συναρμολόγηση). Θα ψήφιζα υπέρ του πρώτου...


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2012)

Για να μη γελιόμαστε: δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε λειτουργικά αντίγραφα αν δεν υπάρχουν (τα πειρατεμένα, που λέει) αντίγραφα των κατασκευαστικών σχεδίων, με κάθε εξωτερική και εσωτερική λεπτομέρεια. Επίσης, δεν φτάνουν ρητίνες και πολυμερή για να φτιάξεις σωστά αντίγραφα αν το προϊόν θέλει τη χρήση π.χ. συγκεκριμένου μετάλλου συγκεκριμένης αντοχής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πρώτη σκέψη: γιατί να κολλήσουμε στην ορολογία της εκτύπωσης, αφού αν κρίνω απο το φιλμάκι πιο πάνω το σύστημα δεν κάνει εκτύπωση, αν και χρησιμοποιεί τέτοιες τεχνικές, αντιγραφή κάνει. Όπως ο κλειδαράς σου φτιάχνει ίδιο κλειδί, π.χ.
> δεύτερον, πάλι απο το φιλμάκι: καταλαβαίνω πώς αντιγράφει το κόκκινο μαραφέτι, αλλά πώς αντιγράφει τα εσωτερικά τμήματα της τανάλιας, που δίνουν την κίνηση;



Είναι σκαναρισμένο σαν ξεχωριστό αντικείμενο και ο εκτυπωτής το κατασκευάζει από μέσα προς τα έξω. Δηλαδή το αποσυναρμολόγησαν αρχικά. Αν και είναι πιθανόν να χρησιμοποίησαν κάποιο έτοιμο template που δημιούργησαν μόνοι τους σε πρόγραμμα 3D γραφικών. Λογικά θα έχουν έτοιμες βιβλιοθήκες με αντικείμενα και αναλυτικές οδηγίες στο πώς να κατασκευαστούν από τον εκτυπωτή· από μέσα προς τα έξω, πάντα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2012)

Αυτό το από μέσα προς τα έξω δεν μας το δείχνει το φιλμάκι, και επιπλέον το σκάνερ χειρός δε με έπεισε ότι κάνει σωστή δουλειά γιατί αν το χέρι δεν είναι σταθερό έστω και λίγο πάει η ευθυγράμμιση περίπατο. 
Δόχτορα, η τανάλια γύριζε και ρυθμιζόταν κανονικά, αυτό με παραξένεψε. 
Ξέρω ότι αυτές δεν είναι γλωσσικές απορίες, αλλά ο καθένας με τον πόνο του.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται η ακρίβεια είναι τέτοια που οι προκύπτουσες ανοχές επιτρέπουν στο εκτυπούμενο αντικείμενο να κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά τού κανονικού: http://www.pcworld.com/article/241605/criminals_find_new_uses_for_3d_printing.html. Εδώ ακόμη κι οι πάμφθηνες υλοποιήσεις για προσωπική χρήση έχουν ακρίβεια 0,2 mm — που είναι γενικά ΟΚ αν υπάρχει καλό ψηφιακό πρότυπο (δηλ. όχι με σκανάρισμα). Αλλά και το σκανάρισμα δεν έγινε στην τύχη αλλά σε ελεγχόμενο σημείο, οπότε μπορεί να λαμβάνει υπόψη του σταθερό σύστημα αναφοράς και να κάνει διορθώσεις αυτόματα. Εγώ λέω ν' αρχίσω να κάνω οικονομίες για τούτο: http://www.proto3000.com/rapid-prototyping.aspx?topidcol=12&lowidcol=21.


----------



## pros (Jan 26, 2012)

Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και κάποιες προσπάθειες με ελεύθερη άδεια, για να μην καταλήξουν όλα τα λεφτά στις συνήθεις πολυεθνικές :)

http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=6071&hilit=arduino&start=10#p142213

http://reprap.org/wiki/RepRap
http://reprap.org/wiki/RepRapGPLLicence


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυτό το από μέσα προς τα έξω δεν μας το δείχνει το φιλμάκι



Σιγά μην σ'το έδειχνε. Βιομηχανικό μυστικό με πατέντα θα σου έδινε στο πιάτο; Το λογικό εξτρήμ, πάντως, είναι το εκτυπωμένο σπίτι. Είχα διαβάσει πριν 1-2 χρόνια γι' αυτό.

Edit: εύρηκα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2012)

Σιγά το βιομηχανικό μυστικό! Άμα μπορεί το μηχάνημα να σκανάρει ένα μαύρο κουτί και να φτιάξει με ακρίβεια το περιεχόμενό του, να τους βγάλω το καπέλο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Σιγά το βιομηχανικό μυστικό! Άμα μπορεί το μηχάνημα να σκανάρει ένα μαύρο κουτί και να φτιάξει με ακρίβεια το περιεχόμενό του, να τους βγάλω το καπέλο.



Αντιγραφέας είναι, όχι πολλαπλασιαστής του Σταρ Τρεκ. Για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα έπρεπε να μπορεί να συνθέτει διαφορετικά υλικά, γιατί το μαύρο κουτί περιέχει ηλεκτρονικά. Ένας τέτοιος εκτυπωτής μπορεί να αντιγράψει το μαύρο κουτί σαν τρισδιάστατο αντικείμενο, αλλά δεν θα κάνει τίποτα γιατί όλα θα είναι φτιαγμένα από ρητίνη. Πέραν της προφανής δυσκολίας στην κατασκευή διαφορετικών υλικών, δεν είναι δυνατόν να αντιγράψει ηλεκτρονικά που έχουν πάχος μερικά νανόμετρα. Τα κυκλώματα ενός μικροτσίπ παρασκευάζονται με απίστευτες διαδικασίες που δεν είναι δυνατόν να αναπαράγει ένα και μοναδικό μηχάνημα. Θέλεις ρέπλικα; Μπορείς να την έχεις. Λειτουργικό μαύρο κουτί, όμως, απλά δεν γίνεται.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αντιγραφέας είναι, όχι πολλαπλασιαστής του Σταρ Τρεκ. [...]
> Θέλεις ρέπλικα; Μπορείς να την έχεις. Λειτουργικό μαύρο κουτί, όμως, απλά δεν γίνεται.



Πλάκα πλάκα, επειδή είπες για Σταρ Τρεκ, αυτό πώς σας φαίνεται; 

http://www.proto3000.com/uploads/Urbee the first 3D Printed Car.jpg


In the last year, there have been many advances due to 3D printing and 3D laser scanning. Movie costume suits, bathing suits, clothes and custom face masks are all now able to be printed through an additive process, layer by layer, using Connex 3D printers.

Add cars to that list.

A 3D printing company has recently released the first ever working car that was – _you guessed it – printed one layer at a time._ All vehicle *body parts* of the car were printed in 3D.

The two seat car, labelled Urbee, has a fuel consumption rate of 1.17 L per 100 km (200 mpg at highway speeds). Deemed “affordable”, this hybrid designed by Kor Ecologic hopes to revolutionize this growing car industry. 

Using 3D post printing technology, Kor Ecologic was able to customize the glossy finish of their prototype. To create an aerodynamic design, the company used smaller 3D prototypes, and with reverse engineering, the perfect prototype was printed. The car only stands 40” tall to reduce drag and increase aerodynamics.

Weighing in at over 1,200 pounds, the Urbee weighs less than half of a normal car and can reach speeds of over 120km/h. It has taken around 10 years to develop the current model and the team has reportedly invested over $750,000 in the project.

Experts at Proto3000 estimate their Connex500 printer could print the necessary materials in roughly just over a month.

So when you’re stuck with the problem of needing a ride? Just print one and go! 

http://www.proto3000.com/uploads/urbee 3D Printed Car.jpg

Από την εταιρεία στο δεύτερο λίνκι του Ζαζ στο #15.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2012)

daeman said:


> Experts at Proto3000 estimate their Connex500 printer could print the necessary materials in roughly just over a month.
> 
> So when you’re stuck with the problem of needing a ride? Just print one and go wait one month!



Διορθώθηκε.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Διορθώθηκε.



Εσύ καλά λες, αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ διαβάζοντάς το, αλλά αν δει τέτοια διόρθωση ο μαρκετίστας, αυτός το 'χει στο τσεπάκι το εγκεφαλικό και ο διορθωτής το ροζ χαρτάκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2012)

*What's the big deal with 3D printing?*

[...] If you're aware of 3D printing, but not sure how it works, then you could have done worse than head to the City of London last Friday for the world's first-ever consumer 3D print show, the catchily titled 3D Print Show. [...]

(The Independent) --με μερικές ωραίες ιδέες και στα σχόλια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2012)

*The First 3D Printing Photobooth Is Like a Walk-In Shrink Ray*

If you've ever thought it would be cool to have a miniature figurine of yourself—or maybe a loved one—just hanging out on your desk and doing it's thing, your day has come. The first 3D printing photobooth is due to open in Japan later this month. [...]

του Eric Limer, από το _Gizmodo_


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *...*and doing it's thing


:scared: it's? 

ΥΓ Στο πρωτότυπο κείμενο αναφέρομαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2013)

3Doodler: Το πρώτο στυλό τρισδιάστατης εκτύπωσης Πηγή: lifo


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 21, 2013)

Εντυπωσιακό! 

Εδώ ένας εκτυπωτής που εκτυπώνει κύτταρα


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 21, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> 3Doodler: Το πρώτο στυλό τρισδιάστατης εκτύπωσης Πηγή: lifo



Καλό για παιχνιδάκι, αλλά γρήγορα θα γίνεται βαρετό.


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Καλό για παιχνιδάκι, αλλά γρήγορα θα γίνεται βαρετό.



Θα σου πω όταν το πάρω· τα παιδιά χοροπηδούσαν εκστασιασμένα μπροστά στην οθόνη μόλις το είδαν και μ' έπεισαν να τους το τάξω για χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο. Δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνεται γρήγορα βαρετό, αλλά νομίζω ότι εξαρτάται από το πόση φαντασία έχει κανείς, ώστε να κάνει με αυτό οτιδήποτε σκαρφιστεί. Αν κάνω καιρό να εμφανιστώ στη Λέξι τις γιορτές, θα ξέρετε τι θα κάνω. You'll know what I'll be doing next Christmas.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2013)

Και ταλέντο. Η φαντασία δεν αρκεί. Πάντως μού δίνει την εντύπωση ότι είναι πολύ ψεύτικο το πλαστικό που βγάζει, πολύ λεπτό για να κάνεις κάτι που θα αντέξει πάνω από μερικές μέρες. Και οι γραμμές και οι καμπύλες που βγάζει δεν είναι πολύ σταθερές, όπως φαίνεται στα παραδείγματα, γιατί το να 3D-ζωγραφίζεις δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο. Πρέπει να έχεις χέρι μηχανής.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2013)

Επειδή επιτέλους τώρα κάθισα και το είδα: 
α. κι εγώ θέλω ένα, αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι είναι αυτό που λέει*
β. από άποψη τεχνικής, το βρίσκω χρήσιμο για να φτιάχνεις κάτι στο χαρτί, όπως τον πύργο του Άιφελ που δείχνει. Αλλά τα άλλα που είναι φτιαγμένα απευθείας τρισδιάστατα, σαν τη στρουθοκάμηλο, μου φαίνονται δύσκολα. Επιπλέον, αυτά που έχουν φτιάξει είναι σαν καλικατζούρες, απόδειξη του ότι δεν έχουμε ίσως συνηθίσει (το λέω ευγενικά) να σχεδιάζουμε στον αέρα με ακρίβεια. 
γ. Μπορείς να ξαναχρησιμοποιήσεις αυτά που φτιάχνεις ή σου μένουν εκατό καλικατζούρες να σου πιάνουν χώρο;

Και τέλος, είπα πιο πάνω ότι δεν είναι αυτό που λέει, αφού δεν είναι εκτυπωτής, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι παρόμοια κυκλοφορούν στα παιχνίδια, με άλλα υλικά. Δαεμάνε, μην περιμένεις τα Χριστούγεννα. Φτιάξ' το μόνος σου, ιδού πρωτότυπο κι ένα άρθρο που εξηγεί τι γίνεται.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 24, 2013)

Τώρα να πω ότι μου τη δίνει που ακόμα δεν πρόλαβε να κυκλοφορήσει το προϊόν στην αγορά και βγήκε αμέσως η μαϊμού του από τα σαΐνια; Όχι πως είναι της γούνας μου μανίκι, αλλά είναι φορές που τσατίζομαι όταν κάποιοι βάζουν μυαλό, χρόνο, αγωνία, ενθουσιασμό, φαντασία και όνειρα --για να μην πω λεφτά, αφού εδώ ζητάνε υποστηρικτές-- για να δημιουργήσουν κάτι καινούργιο κι έρχεται έπειτα ο κινέζος* και σου λέει: δες εδώ, εγώ το έχω μια δεκάρα η κλωτσά αλλά άμα σου φαίνεται ακριβό φκιάχτο και μόνος σου! 

*με την έννοια του φτηνιάρη αντιγραφέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2013)

Ίσως γνωρίζετε τον μπλογκερ Τέκι Τσαν από τις οικονομικές αναλύσεις του (π.χ. για την κατάσταση στον ελληνικό τύπο). Αυτό που ίσως δεν γνωρίζετε είναι ότι γράφει τακτικά για θέματα εκτυπωτών 3D και μάλιστα, με οδηγίες ιδιοκατασκευής για όσους πιάνουν τα χέρια τους και η τρέλα τους.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2013)

Εγώ δεν το βλέπω σαν αντιγραφή της ιδέας του άλλου και καταστροφή της πρωτοτυπίας, γιατί σαν μηχανικός με κάποια σχέση με το αντικείμενο βλέπω ότι η κατασκευή του άλλου δεν έχει πρωτοτυπία παρά μόνο στο πακετάρισμα και στο μάρκετινγκ. Κι από αυτό έχουμε χορτάσει.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 24, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εγώ δεν το βλέπω σαν αντιγραφή της ιδέας του άλλου και καταστροφή της πρωτοτυπίας, γιατί σαν μηχανικός με κάποια σχέση με το αντικείμενο βλέπω ότι η κατασκευή του άλλου δεν έχει πρωτοτυπία παρά μόνο στο πακετάρισμα και στο μάρκετινγκ. Κι από αυτό έχουμε χορτάσει.



Δεν έχει πρωτοτυπία; Δηλαδή υπήρχε κάτι ανάλογο πριν απ' αυτό; Δεν ήταν δική τους ιδέα, παρά μόνο την έκλεισαν σε πιο χαριτωμένο μαραφέτι; Μάλλον πάλι δεν κατάλαβα κάτι...


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2013)

Από μόνοι τους λένε ότι η ευρεσιτεχνία για την οποία έχουν κάνει αίτηση είναι η μέθοδος ψύξης του πλαστικού στην πένα, όχι τα άλλα στοιχεία της πένας. Νομίζω ότι αυτό απαντάει το ερώτημά σου. 

*η οποία μέθοδος μπορεί να έχει πρωτοτυπία μόνο το ότι ψύχει το συγκεκριμένο τύπο πλαστικού


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Δεν έχει πρωτοτυπία; Δηλαδή υπήρχε κάτι ανάλογο πριν απ' αυτό; Δεν ήταν δική τους ιδέα, παρά μόνο την έκλεισαν σε πιο χαριτωμένο μαραφέτι; Μάλλον πάλι δεν κατάλαβα κάτι...



Η ιδέα είναι βασισμένη σε εργαλεία ζαχαροπλαστικής, όπου, αντί για πλαστικό, στο σωληνάριο έχεις σαντιγύ.



SBE said:


> Επιπλέον, αυτά που έχουν φτιάξει είναι σαν καλικατζούρες, απόδειξη του ότι δεν έχουμε ίσως συνηθίσει (το λέω ευγενικά) να σχεδιάζουμε στον αέρα με ακρίβεια.



Αυτό είπα κι εγώ, παραπάνω. Φταίει ίσως και το πάχος της γραμμής που αφήνει.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Η ιδέα είναι βασισμένη σε εργαλεία ζαχαροπλαστικής, όπου, αντί για πλαστικό, στο σωληνάριο έχεις σαντιγύ.



Μπράβο, έλλη, αυτό προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ, μόνο όχι σαντιγί αλλά ζαχαρόπαστα. 
Kαι μπορώ να φανταστώ τον πύργο του Άιφελ φτιαγμένο με σοκολάτα και με το στένσιλ του αρχικού βίντεο.


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2013)

Meet The 'Liberator': Test-Firing The World's First Fully 3D-Printed Gun
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygre...firing-the-worlds-first-fully-3d-printed-gun/


----------



## Hellegennes (May 9, 2013)

ΤΟ άρθρο χοντροϋπερβάλλει. Αν κάποιος έχει στην διάθεσή του καμμιά δεκαριά χιλιάδες, δεν χρειάζεται 3D εκτυπωτή για να βρει όπλο. Εξάλλου ο τρελός σύζυγος ή ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος έχει πολύ πιο εύκολο, άμεσο και φθηνό τρόπο να σκοτώσει όποιον θέλει: από κοινά κουζινομάχαιρα ως απλά μαδέρια. Εκτός αν έχει κανείς την ψευδαίσθηση ότι μπορεί ένα πλαστικό όπλο να πυροβολήσει πάνω από μια φορά χωρίς να αλλοιωθεί ο μηχανισμός του απ' την θερμότητα. Τέλος, αν κάποιος έχει την διάθεση να το κάνει αυτό, μπορεί να το κάνει και με καλούπια, χωρίς 3D εκτυπωτή και μάλιστα χρησιμοποιώντας σίδερο.


----------



## bernardina (May 9, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Τέλος, αν κάποιος έχει την διάθεση να το κάνει αυτό, μπορεί να το κάνει και με καλούπια, χωρίς 3D εκτυπωτή και μάλιστα χρησιμοποιώντας σίδερο.


The key word is _undetected_


----------



## Hellegennes (May 9, 2013)

Ναι, το αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό, αλλά προς το παρόν οι εκτυπωτές αυτοί είναι πολύ ακριβοί για να περάσει απαρατήρητο κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Meet The 'Liberator': Test-Firing The World's First Fully 3D-Printed Gun
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygre...firing-the-worlds-first-fully-3d-printed-gun/



3D-Printed Gun's Blueprints Downloaded 100,000 Times In Two Days (With Some Help From Kim Dotcom)

If gun control advocates hoped to prevent blueprints for the world’s first fully 3D-printable gun from spreading online, that horse has now left the barn about a hundred thousand times.

That’s the number of downloads of the 3D-printable file for the so-called “Liberator” gun that the high-tech gunsmithing group Defense Distributed has seen in just the last two days, a member of the group tells me. The gun’s CAD files have been ten times more popular than any component the group has previously made available, parts that have included the body of an AR-15 and the magazine for an AK-47.
[...]

The gun’s blueprint, of course, may have also already spread far wider than Defense Distributed can measure. It’s also been uploaded to the filesharing site the Pirate Bay, where it’s quickly become one of the most popular files in the site’s 3D-printing category. “This is the first in what will become an avalanche of undetectable, untraceable, easy-to-manufacture weapons that will turn the tables on evil-doers the world over,” writes one user with the name DakotaSmith on the site. “Share and enjoy.”

It’s worth noting that only a fraction of those who download the printable gun file will ever try to actually create one. Defense Distributed used an $8,000 second-hand Stratasys Dimension SST to print their prototype, a 3D printer that the vast majority of its fans won’t have access to.

Nonetheless the “Liberator,” which I first revealed last Friday and then witnessed being test-fired over the weekend, has caused an enormous stir online. Defense Distributed says that it received 540,000 users to its website in the two days since its printable gun was released, and its video revealing the gun has attracted 2.8 million views on YouTube.
[...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2013)

Για να καταλάβω τώρα κάτι. Πού λέει ότι αυτό το πιστολάκι κατασκευάζεται μόνο με πλαστικό;


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να καταλάβω τώρα κάτι. Πού λέει ότι αυτό το πιστολάκι κατασκευάζεται μόνο με πλαστικό;



Unlike the original, steel Liberator [_βλ._ FP-45 Liberator], though, Wilson’s weapon is _almost entirely plastic_: Fifteen of its 16 pieces have been created inside an $8,000 second-hand Stratasys Dimension SST 3D printer, a machine that lays down threads of melted polymer that add up to precisely-shaped solid objects just as easily as a traditional printer lays ink on a page. The only non-printed piece is a common hardware store nail used as its firing pin.






The sixteen pieces of Defense Distributed's printed handgun, including spiral springs for its hammer mechanism and a nail used as its firing pin. Click to enlarge. (Credit: Michael Thad Carter for Forbes)
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygre...firing-the-worlds-first-fully-3d-printed-gun/





FP-45 Liberator Design

The FP-45 was a crude, single-shot pistol designed to be cheaply and quickly mass produced. The Liberator had just 23 largely stamped and turned steel parts that were cheap and easy to manufacture. It fired a .45 caliber pistol cartridge from an unrifled barrel. Due to the unrifled barrel, it was intended for very close ambush (1-4 yds). Its maximum effective range was only about 25 feet (less than 8 m). At longer range, the bullet would begin to tumble and stray off course. Because of the low quality, it was nicknamed the "Woolworth gun."


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2013)

Δεν το διατύπωσα καλά. Πού λέει ότι, από τη στιγμή που κάποιος έχει τα σχέδια, δεν μπορεί να το κατασκευάσει και με άλλο υλικό;

Με άλλα λόγια, το πρόβλημα ίσως δεν βρίσκεται στην πλαστική κατασκευή αλλά στη διαφήμιση και στη δωρεάν διάθεση ενός σχεδίου που οι περισσότεροι απλώς αγνοούσαν ότι υπάρχει.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν το διατύπωσα καλά. Πού λέει ότι, από τη στιγμή που κάποιος έχει τα σχέδια, δεν μπορεί να το κατασκευάσει και με άλλο υλικό;
> 
> Με άλλα λόγια, το πρόβλημα ίσως δεν βρίσκεται στην πλαστική κατασκευή αλλά στη διαφήμιση και στη δωρεάν διάθεση ενός σχεδίου που οι περισσότεροι απλώς αγνοούσαν ότι υπάρχει.



Αυτό έγραψα κι εγώ παραπάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2013)

Yes, you did.


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> [...] Εκτός αν έχει κανείς την ψευδαίσθηση ότι μπορεί ένα πλαστικό όπλο να πυροβολήσει πάνω από μια φορά χωρίς να αλλοιωθεί ο μηχανισμός του απ' την θερμότητα. [...]


The group’s initial success in testing the Liberator may now silence some of its technical naysayers, too. Many skeptics (include commenters on this blog) have claimed that no plastic gun could ever handle the pressure and heat of detonating an ammunition cartridge without deforming or exploding. But Defense Distributed’s design has done just that. After the test-firing I witnessed, Wilson showed me a video of an ABS plastic barrel the group printed attached to a non-printed gun body firing ten rounds of .380 ammunition before breaking on the eleventh.

Even Wilson himself says he’s not sure exactly how that’s possible. But one important trick may be the group’s added step of treating the gun’s barrel in a jar of acetone vaporized with a pan of water and a camp stove, a process that chemically melts its surface slightly and smooths the bore to avoid friction. The Dimension printer Defense Distributed used also keeps its print chamber heated to 167 degrees Fahrenheit, a method patented by Stratasys that improves the parts’ resiliency.





.....





Looking down the Liberator's barrel. ...........The Liberator's barrel after firing.

Defense Distributed’s goal is to eventually adapt its method to work on cheaper printers, too, like the $2,200 Replicator sold by Makerbot or the even cheaper, open-source RepRap. Even if a barrel is deformed after firing, Defense Distributed has designed the Liberator to use removable barrels that can be swapped in and out in seconds.

Wilson hasn’t shied from the growing controversy around his project. The Sandy Hook, Connecticut massacre in which a lone gunman killed twenty children and six adults only increased his sense of urgency to circumvent the anticipated wave of gun control laws. As Congress mulled limits on ammunition magazines larger than ten rounds, Defense Distributed created 3D-printable 30-round magazines for AR-15 and AK-47 rifles. In March, it released a YouTube video of a 3D-printable AR-15 lower receiver that can fire hundreds of rounds without failing. The lower receiver is the regulated body of the gun. Anyone who prints it can skirt gun laws and order the rest of the weapon’s parts by mail.
[...] 

The Liberator fired a standard .380 handgun round without visible damage, though it also misfired on another occasion when the firing pin failed to hit the primer cap in the loaded cartridge due a misalignment in the hammer body, resulting in an anti-climactic thunk.

The printed gun seems limited, for now, to certain calibers of ammunition. After the handgun round, Wilson switched out the Liberator’s barrel for a higher-charge 5.7×28 rifle cartridge. He and John retreated to a safe distance, and John pulled his yellow string again. This time the gun exploded, sending shards of white ABS plastic flying into the weeds and bringing the Liberator’s first field trial to an abrupt end.
[...]

The digital blueprints for that so-called Wiki Weapon, as Wilson imagined it, could be uploaded to the Web and downloaded by anyone, anywhere in the world, hamstringing attempts at gun control and blurring the line between firearm regulation and information censorship. “You can print a lethal device. It’s kind of scary, but that’s what we’re aiming to show,” Wilson told me at the time. “Anywhere there’s a computer and an Internet connection, there would be the promise of a gun.”


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2013)

Όχι μόνο το συγκεκριμένο, αλλά και άλλα μοντέλα είναι διαθέσιμα στο ιντερνέτ, όπως φαίνεται στο άρθρο. Η διαφορά είναι ότι αυτό είναι πλαστικό ενώ τα άλλα μεταλλικά. Οι φανατικοί των όπλων έχουν τρόπο να φτιάξουν ή να τροποποιήσουν κάθε όπλο, δεν περίμεναν τα πλαστικά.
Το πρόβλημα φυσικά δεν είναι ο απατημένος σύζυγος ή ο μικροληστής της γειτονιάς αλλά όσοι θα ήθελαν να περάσουν από τον έλεγχο στο αεροδρόμιο οπλισμένοι κι απαρατήρητοι, και οι αυτόκλητοι Ράμπο (που θα turn the tables on evil-doers the world over διότι βεβαίως θα έρθει ο evil-doer οπλισμένος σαν αστακός και θα τον πετύχει ο καλός με το νεροπίστολο και θα σωθούμε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2013)

Ακόμη είναι στο concept design, βέβαια, αλλά:

Introducing Cornucopia, the food printer


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2013)

Άντε, με το καλό και στους αντιγραφείς του Star Trek:

In _Star Trek_ a replicator is a machine capable of creating (and recycling) objects. Replicators were originally seen *used to synthesize meals on demand*, but in later series they took on many other uses.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Replicator_(Star_Trek)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άντε, με το καλό και στους αντιγραφείς του Star Trek:
> 
> In _Star Trek_ a replicator is a machine capable of creating (and recycling) objects. Replicators were originally seen *used to synthesize meals on demand*, but in later series they took on many other uses.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Replicator_(Star_Trek)



Αντιτίθεται στην κβαντομηχανική.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ακόμη είναι στο concept design, βέβαια, αλλά:
> 
> Introducing Cornucopia, the food printer



Ωραία, θα ήθελα να παραγγείλω για μένα ένα τέτοιο:







για την κυρία εναποκείνο:







και για τα παιδιά, εναποτούτο:







κι εναπτάλλο:







Δε μου λέτε; Σ' αυτό το νταλαβέρι κάνετε ντελίβερι; Ή _*ντιλίβερι_, όπως θέτε· το θέμα είναι να 'ρθουν σπίτι. 
Και για το καλό ρώτημα, κεφτέδες πότε θα βρέξει; :cheek:

Τι απορείτε; Κι αυτά στο concept design είναι. 

Πηγή: το κέρας της Αμάλθειας - σβήσ' το! το κέρατό της μέσα Φαγώσιμα τοπία (lifo), _Foodscapes_ (_τροφοτοπία_, ή ίσως _τροφουτοπία_) του Carl Warner.


----------



## Earion (Jan 13, 2014)

*Ο μάγος **του* *φαγητού **είναι* *εκτυπωτής**!

Ισπανοί και Αμερικανοί ειδικοί έφτιαξαν τον Foodini, ο οποίος θα βγει στην αγορά το καλοκαίρι και θα μπορεί να παράγει μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά ένα ολόφρεσκο πλήρες γεύμα

*Είστε σπίτι και πεινάτε. Έχετε όρεξη να φάτε μπιφτέκια ή πίτσα, αλλά βαριέστε τη διαδικασία να τα φτιάξετε και δεν θέλετε να παραγγείλετε έτοιμα. Από το καλοκαίρι του 2014 θα μπορείτε να τα... τυπώσετε σε λίγα μόλις λεπτά και να τα απολαύσετε ολόφρεσκα και με αγνά υλικά!

Μάλιστα! Ύστερα από αυτοκίνητα, όπλα, ιστούς και μέλη του σώματος, τώρα οι τρισδιάστατοι εκτυπωτές αναλαμβάνουν ρόλο σεφ. Ισπανοί και Αμερικανοί ειδικοί έφτιαξαν τον Foodini, τον μάγο του φαγητού, που θα βγει στην αγορά το καλοκαίρι και θα κοστίζει περίπου 1.000 ευρώ.

Ο δημοσιογράφος της «Ντέιλι Μέιλ» Τομ Ρόουστορν επισκέφθηκε το εργαστήριο στη Βαρκελώνη και δοκίμασε ένα πλήρες γεύμα με τρία γευστικότατα πιάτα που είχε ετοιμάσει μπροστά του ο εκτυπωτής. Το πρώτο ήταν ένα περίτεχνο δίχτυ από λειωμένες πατάτες παραγεμισμένο με πουρέ από αρακά και μπακαλιάρο (μοντέρνα εκδοχή του αγαπημένου αγγλικού πιάτου fish and chips). Το δεύτερο ένα ζουμερό χάμπουργκερ και το τρίτο ένα υπέροχο τσιζκέικ και σοκολάτα.

Οι δημιουργοί του Foodini πιστεύουν ότι θα φέρει τη μεγαλύτερη ανατροπή στον τρόπο που μαγειρεύουμε μετά τον φούρνο μικροκυμάτων. «Δεν πρόκειται απλώς για ένα γκατζετάκι», λέει η Λινέτ Κούτσμα, η εταιρεία της οποίας κατασκευάζει τον εκτυπωτή. «Πιστεύουμε ότι θα αλλάξουμε για πάντα την παρασκευή του φαγητού», προσθέτει.

Ο χρήστης του εκτυπωτή αγγίζει την οθόνη αφής και διαλέγει το μενού. Μετά παρακολουθεί τη μύτη του εκτυπωτή, που μοιάζει με την άκρη σε μπουκάλι με σαντιγί, να βγάζει το φαγητό. Το μόνο που έχει να κάνει ο χρήστης είναι να το βάλει στον φούρνο.

*ΠΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ. *Ο τρισδιάστατος εκτυπωτής περιέχει πέντε κάψουλες, όπως ακριβώς ένας κοινός εκτυπωτής με τις κάψουλες που περιέχουν διαφορετικό χρώμα μελάνι. Σε αυτές ο χρήστης θα βάζει τα φρέσκα υλικά της αρεσκείας του. Αρχικά υπήρχε η σκέψη να αγοράζουν έτοιμες κάψουλες με προπαρασκευασμένα υλικά. Ομως αυτό θα σήμαινε ότι πρέπει να περιέχουν συντηρητικά, κάτι που δεν ήθελαν οι εμπνευστές του, οι οποίοι τον προορίζουν για τους λάτρεις του υγιεινού σπιτικού φαγητού.

Για παράδειγμα, αν θέλετε λαζάνια, φορτώνετε τρεις κάψουλες, μία με κιμά, μία με σάλτσα ντομάτας ή λευκή και μία με ζύμη για τα μακαρόνια. Πρώτα, βγαίνει μία στρώση κιμά πάνω σε έναν δίσκο που μπορεί να μπει στον φούρνο. Μετά, μία στρώση ζυμαρικών και στη συνέχεια η σάλτσα. Η διαδικασία επαναλαμβάνεται μέχρι να ετοιμαστούν όσα επίπεδα επιθυμεί ο χρήστης και μετά τα βάζει στον φούρνο.

«Μία από τις συνιδρύτριες της εταιρείας, η Ρόζα Αβελανέδα, έχει έναν φούρνο στη Βαρκελώνη. Υπολόγισε ότι τα φρέσκα υλικά αναλογούν στο 20% του κόστους της. Το υπόλοιπο 80% ήταν η παρασκευή και η διανομή των προϊόντων. Έτσι σκεφτήκαμε να φτιάξουμε τον Foodini και να τον πουλήσουμε σε επιχειρήσεις και νοικοκυριά», εξηγεί η Κούτσμα.

Ήδη, υπάρχουν παραγγελίες από 30 χώρες, ενώ έρχονται σε επαφή με την εταιρεία Natural Machines ακόμα και επιχειρηματίες που θέλουν να ανοίξουν εστιατόρια αποκλειστικά με πιάτα που παράγονται από τρισδιάστατους εκτυπωτές.

Η Λινέτ Κούτσμα του επισημαίνει ότι ο εκτυπωτής συμφέρει περισσότερο όταν έχεις να μαγειρέψεις μεγάλες ποσότητες. «Θα καταλάβεις τη διαφορά όταν έχεις να φτιάξεις πολλά χάμπουργκερ κι όχι μόνο ένα», λέει.

Όταν βγει στην αγορά, θα δημιουργηθεί μια ονλάιν κοινότητα χρηστών που θα ανταλλάσσει συνταγές, ιδέες και πρακτικές συμβουλές.*

ΤΑ ΝΕΑ 11-12.1.2014
*
*Πηγή: *Print your own food: 3D technology brings a personal touch to pizzas, pasta and cakes

*Επίσης* Foodini: Ένας τρισδιάστατος εκτυπωτής για την... κουζίνα!


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2014)

Εγώ περιμένω ακόμα τη μηχανή που θα τα ψήνει κιόλας και θα τα σερβίρει.
Αλήθεια, αυτές οι λιωμένες πατάτες είναι mashed potatoes, ελληνιστί πουρές; 
Έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις με τα περί αγνών υλικών. 
Δε βγαίνει κάθε υλικό σε υγρή μορφή ώστε να μπορείς να το βάλεις σε μελανοδοχεία. Η ζύμη της πίτσας π.χ. έχει μαγιά και χρειάζεται φούσκωμα, όπως το ψωμί. Άρα αν απλώς βγαίνει από το μπουκάλι δεν είναι η γνωστή ζύμη της πίτσας αλλά κάποια άλλη ζύμη. 
Ομοίως, τα φρέσκα λαζάνια μαγειρεύονται σε δυο λεπτά, άρα κάποια προσαρμογή της συνταγής χρειάζεται για να μη γίνουν νιανιά με το μαγείρεμα που χρειάζεται ο κιμάς, η σάλτσα κλπ. 
Πάντως μπορώ να φανταστώ εφαρμογή στη βιομηχανία έτοιμων γευμάτων, αυτή που πέρσι τέτοια εποχή μας έδωσε αλογάκι στα κεφτεδάκια μας. 

Τις προάλλες διάβαζα για κάποιον που έφτιαξε εκτυπωτή ζυμαρικών. Μου φάνηκε πολύ πιο χρήσιμη ιδέα, αν και ήδη οι μηχανές που χρησιμοποιούν στα εργοστάσια σαν εκτυπωτές είναι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2014)

Foodini: The 3D Printer That Prints Your Dinner


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

Ο ταβερνιάρης μου μπορεί να νιώθει ασφαλής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2014)

Κι εγώ έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου για το εύρος και την ποιότητα εφαρμογών, ακόμα και την υποτιθέμενη μείωση του χρόνου παραγωγής. Μηχανήματα που ρίχνεις υλικά και σου φτιάχνουν γεύμα υπάρχουν για συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, όπως αυτό που φτιάχνει ψωμί. Ένα all-purpose μηχάνημα τέτοιου είδους πιστεύω ότι έχει ακόμα πολύ δρόμο για να είναι πρακτικό και αποτελεσματικό.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2014)

Έχει ενδιαφέρουσες εφαρμογές στην παρασκευή εποχικών προιόντων πάντως. 
Ένας ζαχαροπλάστης θα μπορεί να φτιάχνει ο,τι σχέδιο μπισκότα του κατέβουν, χωρίς να χρειάζεται κουπ πατ για το καθένα. Βέβαια ήδη υπάρχουν ζαχαροπλαστικοί εκτυπωτές (έτσι φτιάχνουν τη φάτσα σου στη σαντιγί), οπότε αυτό είναι το επόμενο βήμα.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 20, 2014)

Paralyzed woman walks again with 3D-printed robotic exoskeleton

3D Systems, in collaboration with Ekso Bionics, has created a 3D-printed robotic exoskeleton that has restored the ability to walk in a woman paralyzed from the waist down. The Ekso-Suit was trialled and demonstrated by Amanda Boxtel, who was told by her doctor that she'd never walk again after a skiing accident in 1992.


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2014)

Έκθεση στη Στέγη Γραμμάτων και Τεχνών του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2014)

*NASA Just Emailed A Wrench To The International Space Station*


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *NASA Just Emailed A Wrench To The International Space Station*



Located on the campus of NASA’s Ames Research Center, Made In Space built the first 3D printer for microgravity, and it was launched to the ISS in September. Within a month, the astronauts 3D-printed their first object: a replacement faceplate for the printer’s casing (pictured below).







“We chose this part to print first because, after all, if we are going to have 3-D printers make spare and replacement parts for critical items in space, we have to be able to make spare parts for the printers,” NASA’s Niki Werkheiser said in a news release back in November. “If a printer is critical for explorers, it must be capable of replicating its own parts, so that it can keep working during longer journeys to places like Mars or an asteroid. *Ultimately, one day, a printer may even be able to print another printer*.”

To print or not to print itself, that is the question.


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2014)

...
Dog Born Without Front Limbs Given 3D Printed Legs

Derby is a dog who was born with malformed front legs. Unsatisfied with the currently-available wheeled options to assist disabled dogs, Derby’s owner sought additional help. The result was a set of custom designed, 3D printed prosthetic legs that allow Derby to run and play, just like any normal dog.







The project is part of the nonprofit Peace and Paws Rescue shelter, which you should probably visit for more awws.

3dprint.com/31337/3d-printed-prosthetic-legs-dog/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2015)

Ορίστε και 4d τώρα:

*4D εκτυπώσεις υλικών για κάθε χρήση*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2015)

China builds a 5-story residential building with a 3d-printer


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2016)

*We’re closer to a future where we can 3D print anything*


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2016)

*The Next Rembrandt*






Σε πρώτη φάση: συλλογή και επεξεργασία δεδομένων, σε δεύτερη: παραγωγή του πίνακα σε ψηφικά αρχεία, σε τρίτη: εκτύπωση κατά επίπεδα σε τρισδιάστατο εκτυπωτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2017)

H Ελληνίδα που έφτιαξε γέφυρα με εκτυπωτή


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2017)

...
3D-Printed Sundial Engineered to Display Time like a Digital Clock





Long before there were digital watches, there was the sundial —a device that tells the time of day by the position of the sun in the sky. They're harder to read than our modern means of time telling, until now. Etsy shop Mojoptix has created a 3D-printed version of the sundial that displays the actual digits as it moves with the sun.

Aptly called the Digital Sundial, it's a plastic wand with a series of holes that are cut into it. To figure out the precise dot placement, Motoptix had to calculate the angle of the sun as it travels across the sky, which allows the device to "digitally" show the approximate time. It's an extremely impressive improvement on the sundial, but the product does have its limitations: it only displays times from 10AM to 4PM in 20-minute increments.

You can purchase your own Digital Sundial through Etsy, which comes as a kit that you assemble. Alternatively, you can download the design files and print the clock at home.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2017)

Έχουν εκτυπωθεί και σπίτια με ανάλογη μέθοδο, αλλά για να είμαστε δίκαιοι αυτό δεν είναι ακριβώς εκτύπωση. Δεν υπάρχει κάποια ουσιώδης διαφορά μεταξύ της δημιουργίας σε καλούπια και της εκτύπωσης με την συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο. Προσωπικά δηλαδή δεν βλέπω κάποια ουσιαστική πρωτοπορία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> 3D-Printed Sundial Engineered to Display Time like a Digital Clock
> 
> 
> ...



Ωραίο. Μια καλύτερη λύση θα ήταν να προβάλλει την ώρα με βάση την κίνηση της σκιάς, χρησιμοποιώντας την ηλιακή ενέργεια για τον προτζέκτορα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Έχουν εκτυπωθεί και σπίτια με ανάλογη μέθοδο, αλλά για να είμαστε δίκαιοι αυτό δεν είναι ακριβώς εκτύπωση. Δεν υπάρχει κάποια ουσιώδης διαφορά μεταξύ της δημιουργίας σε καλούπια και της εκτύπωσης με την συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο. Προσωπικά δηλαδή δεν βλέπω κάποια ουσιαστική πρωτοπορία.



Η ουσιώδης διαφορά είναι ότι δεν χρειάζονται πια καλούπια (το λέει και στο άρθρο) :). Επίσης, πειραματικά είναι αυτά ακόμα, πρωτόλεια (και κακότεχνη είναι εμφανισιακά η γεφυρούλα). Αλλά από αρχής άρξασθε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2017)

Ναι, αυτό το διάβασα, αλλά δεν βλέπω ουσιαστική διαφορά στους χρόνους, στην δυσκολία, στην πρακτικότητα και στο κόστος. Προσωπικά η εμφάνιση δεν με αφορά σ' αυτό το στάδιο γιατί όντως η τεχνολογία είναι στην αρχή της, αλλά δεν με εντυπωσιάζει το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα για διάφορους πρακτικούς -και μηχανικούς- λόγους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/DavidAvocadoWolfe/videos/10154476452746512/


----------



## dharvatis (May 15, 2017)

Ωραίο το βίντεο, αλλά όχι κι από τον αντιεμβολιαστή συνωμοσιολόγο Avocado!


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2017)

Αυτός δεν είναι που λέει ότι η βαρύτητα είναι τοξίνη και πρέπει να κρεμόμαστε ανάποδα για να μην πάθουμε αρθρίτιδα και ότι η σοκολάτα έχει ηλιακή ενέργεια;


----------



## dharvatis (May 15, 2017)

Ναι, αυτός...


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2017)

Μα η σοκολάτα έχει ηλιακή ενέργεια, αφού το κακαόδεντρο φύεται και ευδοκιμεί στον ήλιο.


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2017)

SBE said:


> Μα η σοκολάτα έχει ηλιακή ενέργεια, αφού το κακαόδεντρο φύεται και ευδοκιμεί στον ήλιο.



And that bastard Newton was a gravity-junkie. A grunkie.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 25, 2018)

* $4,000 3D Printed House for Developing World*


----------

